# LED Angles



## RedRum13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looking at building my own spots for the wife. Looking at different LED and seeing different degrees on them. Not really understanding that. A little help?? Also what degree does everyone else use? Probably looking at building a linked 12V system to run them on. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## RedRum13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well I found an answer the angle is how pinpoint the light is coming off the LED. The wider the angle the more dispersed the light is. Of course with more dispersement you need a higher MCD to get the same power. Just in case anyone else is wondering. I guess its time to do some more research.


----------

